# Glazier needed



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys, anybody able to recommend a glazier that will come up to Almogia to fit a new front door pane of glass?

Had a problem with the front door lock and didn't have much other choice 

Almogia is between Malaga & Antequera


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> Hi guys, anybody able to recommend a glazier that will come up to Almogia to fit a new front door pane of glass?
> 
> Had a problem with the front door lock and didn't have much other choice
> 
> Almogia is between Malaga & Antequera


Sounds like you´ve had a smashing time over Christmas!

Don´t know what it´s like where you are, but if we can´t find someone in the paginas amarillas to do these odd jobs we go and ask in the local bar - there is always someone who knows someone and it´s a good way of getting to know your Spanish neighbours, who appreciate the work.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks yes know what you mean. I called a friend of ours who is a decorator and he's got someone that can help although we won't get glass til at least Fri 

Cheers


----------

